# Can music system speakers used as pc speakers?



## vasulic (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Friends,
I have a old sony music system speakers . can i use these speakers for my computers?


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes, Sure you Can use them with your Computer.

Do they have Amplifier ??? if no then buy one.
(Best you can do is to buy an old speakers (like yamaha or something) with in built Amp. take out its Amp and use it. old Speakers will cost you about Rs.100-150)


----------



## vasulic (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks duke. Any other alternate?


----------



## gr8usr (Oct 27, 2006)

The output of the sound card is not gonna be able to drive huge speakers like those of a music system so you would ofcourse require an amplifier. If u have the speakers u would also have the old sony system right?? u can use that as the amplifier too...just connect the output of the audio out into the aux input of your system and keep the input from setting on the music system to aux.

I have the same setup and have been using 1m sized speakers with ma pc for three yrs now


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

ya use a good amplifier & thats all u have to do


----------



## joelf15 (Oct 27, 2006)

yeh get an amp plug the out of pc soundcard into amp ..voila !! ull be enjoyin sound on ur speakers...


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 27, 2006)

vasulic said:
			
		

> Hi Friends,
> I have a old sony music system speakers . can i use these speakers for my computers?



do you have the whole music system or only it's speakers?

in case you have the whole system, all you need to do is get a lead to connect your pc's audio out into the aux of your music system and you're done 

otherwise, if you're going for the amp arrangement, do *ensure* that you've checked the impedance ratings and fixed them. otherwise you might end up with blown speakers.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 27, 2006)

I am using them for years and I really enjoy it. There is no harm and g ahead and use it.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 30, 2006)

Get proper branded amplifiers after throughly checking the impedence ratings or get ready to face
> At best: Constant hissing and crackling sounds.
> At worst: Explosion

Best if you still have your old music system then connect it like a pair of headphones to you comp.


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 30, 2006)

well i have connected my philips 3600w music hifi system to my computer via a tv tuner 
i didnt use any amp etc for connection...if ur player has an option of AUX ,then u dont need anything except some cords !!


----------

